

Ask HN to upvote this humble petition against SOPA: - FredBrach

What are the other initiatives like this? Is there Petitions, Dates, Sites, Apps?
======
steventruong
Find your local rep and contact them by phone or email about your stance here:
<https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml>

You can mention specifically SOPA House Bill H.R. 3261 and Protect IP Act
S.968 so they have specific references.

Also:

<http://fightforthefuture.org/pipa> and,

<http://americancensorship.org/posts/1/uncensor#general> and,

[https://wfc2.wiredforchange.com/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?...](https://wfc2.wiredforchange.com/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=8173)
and,

<http://stopcensorship.org/>

Finally, join here: <http://iworkfortheinternet.org/>

~~~
FredBrach
Thank you for these great links.

------
Natsu
Just FYI, but when you include text, it blanks out the URL, so nobody has any
clue what petition you're talking about.

